# My First Play HELP



## Hot Ice (Oct 7, 2004)

I've just sarted writing my first play. I havent got far and I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice on writing plays.
Thanx,

Hot Ice


----------



## thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

The closest I've come to writing a play is writing a monologue, which was required for my writing course last year.  I spent hours trying to figure out how you turn a story with quite a bit of dialogue throughout, into a monologue.  Apparently the end result was good, I got  90% on it (which is unheard of for me in english/writing.. the teachers never seemed to like me).  The only thing I can tell you (given that plays and monologues are considerably different) is that an outline most likely will not help.  I filled out the "required" outline sheet _after_ I finished writing, and the teacher never knew the difference.  Good luck..


----------



## Hot Ice (Oct 7, 2004)

Thnx for the help but now I'm confused. What do you mean by an out line? At my school English was taught as a second language so we didnt learn much about writing. Any help is welcome.

Hot Ice


----------



## thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Many english teachers (all of them, actually) insist that you fill out outline sheets before you begin writing so that your work will be organised and make sense and all.  Supposedly they help develop characters more, too.  But, I find they always tie me down to one thing and i have no freedom in what I'm writing, so I fill them out after I'm done.  

They usually have questions such as:

What is the plot of your story?

Who are your characters, and list three character traits each will have.

What conflicts are to be present in your story?

The monologue outline also had "What stage directions are you going to use?"

However, many people use notes instead of outlines.  I don't, it just confuses me more.  But, its a bit of a personal opinion..kindof up to you


----------



## Hot Ice (Oct 7, 2004)

That was helpful. I pretty much have the plot & conflict but i still have to work on my characters. When I get inspired I usually write notes but I dont let them tie me down I change things when needed.  SHould I already have my characters before I start writing?
Thanx,

Hot Ice


----------



## thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

You should have an idea of what you want them to be like, their personalities and looks, stuff like that.  Thats all I really know about my characters when I start writing..


----------



## Hot Ice (Oct 7, 2004)

I have a rough idea of what my characters are like in general. I guess I should work on them more before I really start writing.
Rhanx for the help,

Hot Ice


----------



## Ed Parnell (Oct 10, 2004)

Hot Ice said:
			
		

> Thnx for the help but now I'm confused. What do you mean by an out line? At my school English was taught as a second language so we didnt learn much about writing. Any help is welcome.
> 
> Hot Ice



Firstly, you should technically have some sort of plot written down, just ot make sur eyour story makes sense. Then you should break that down and add subplots and other ephemera. Then you should write the scenes. 

This will help you make sur eoyu story works before you start, help you structure the whole thing and what happens when and get you into good habits early.


----------



## Hot Ice (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanx alot Ed for the info!!

OK I have a plot, I think I know what you mean by sub plots. I have a rough idea of my sub plots, like what each scene is gonna be about. I have most of my characters. I started writing a scene but all my characters sounded alot like me (lol). Any suggestions on how I can make each character have its own style and personality? I've written stories with different characters but I cant seem to get it right in the play. Why is it different? 
Thanx for the help,
Hot Ice


----------



## Ed Parnell (Oct 11, 2004)

Hot Ice said:
			
		

> Thanx alot Ed for the info!!
> 
> OK I have a plot, I think I know what you mean by sub plots. I have a rough idea of my sub plots, like what each scene is gonna be about. I have most of my characters. I started writing a scene but all my characters sounded alot like me (lol). Any suggestions on how I can make each character have its own style and personality? I've written stories with different characters but I cant seem to get it right in the play. Why is it different?
> Thanx for the help,
> Hot Ice



You need to have some sort of opposition otherwise you have nothing driving the story. So you need to give the characters some sort of conflict, or some other point of view on proceedings. Basing the characters on people or aspects of people you know will help you. You also need ot be aware how people move ; this identifies them in setting as well as their aspects.

Take a look at any play or sitcom, the characters will be opposed to each other in either situation, aspect or personality. If you are still lost, go to a McDonalds and listen to how people speak.

It won't be high-brow speech, but it will give you an idea of personalities interacting.


----------



## mammamaia (Oct 11, 2004)

i've written plays and have mentored some playwrights [and many aspiring screenwriters]... if you want help, you can email me at: maia3maia@hotmail.com

love and hugs, maia


----------



## Hot Ice (Oct 12, 2004)

Ed,
Thanks for all your help.
I get what your saying about having a conflict betwen my characters, and i do have a conflict. I've been busy with college this passed week I'm planing on reading some modern plays over the weekend to help with my writing. 
Going to McDOnalds...Hmmm... That sounds like a good idea, i can get a McChicken and get some ideas on personalities for my characters at the same time!

Maia,
Thanks so much for the offer. *Hugs* I love this forum!! You people are so nice and helpful!
If I have any questions I'll be sure to write to you. Write now I think I should work on writing more if I get stuck I'll let you know. 
Thanks again,
Hot Ice


----------

